

Using Social Networking to Find a Lost Child (Please Help) - Rhapso
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Teuta/154076771275315

======
Rhapso
We are hoping that if we can get this viral in Georgia and California then
somebody might recognize her and help her get home. We have a support base in
Georgia right now, but if anybody in the California area is willing to help
broadcast this along then I and perhaps her family might be eternally
grateful.

------
mike-cardwell
You need a Facebook account to even view that page.

~~~
Rhapso
[http://www.missingkids.com/missingkids/servlet/PubCaseSearch...](http://www.missingkids.com/missingkids/servlet/PubCaseSearchServlet?act=viewPoster&caseNum=1151329&orgPrefix=NCMC&searchLang=en_US)

